# 3D-Monitore mit nur 60Hz???



## multimolti (17. September 2011)

Hallo!

Ich ueberlege grade, mir einen 3D-Monitor anzuschaffen, und war eigentlich recht erfreut, dass man die bei Geizhals schon fuer um die 200 Euro bekommt ( Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 1920x1080, 3D-Monitor | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ).
Allerdings haben die alle nur 60Hz. Was ist daran denn dann 3D??? Das ist doch nur ein normaler Monitor, oder? Wenn ich 60Hz + Shutterbrille verwende, stockt das doch bestimmt.

Kann mir das einer erklaeren? Danke!


----------



## 45thFuchs (17. September 2011)

Das stimmt schon was du schreibst ,du brauchst einen 120Hz Monitor um in 3d spielen zu können.


----------



## multimolti (17. September 2011)

Und warum verticken die das dann als 3D?


----------



## OctoCore (17. September 2011)

Weil man darauf 3D gucken kann.


----------



## AntiFanboy (17. September 2011)

man muss man euch die antworten aus der nase ziehen oder was...

wie geht denn das?

(ich weiß die antwort + erklärung auch nicht)

edit : kostet 199€ und hat 120Hz : 

http://gh.de/662406

ka ob der gut ist oder nicht...


----------



## Williwutz (17. September 2011)

Einige der Monitore basieren auf der Polarisations-Technik, da reichen die 60 Hz schon aus
(Polarisation ist auch die Technik aus dem Kino)


----------



## AntiFanboy (17. September 2011)

ist da der effekt nicht schlechter?


----------



## Williwutz (17. September 2011)

die horizontale Auflösung wird halbiert(jedes auge die halbe Auflösung), inwiefern sich das praktisch auswirkt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es noch nie getested habe


----------



## AntiFanboy (17. September 2011)

ja das mit der auflösung stimmt - ist das nicht beim 3DS auch so?

inwiefern sich das aufs game etc auswirkt kann ich dir auch nicht sagen...


----------



## Airboume (18. September 2011)

Auf einem 60Hz Monitor kann man 3D gucken, auch mittels Shuttertechnik, aber dann wird jedes Auge mit nur 30Hz angesteuert - soll heißen du hast zwar den 3D Effekt, aber du schaust einem 30Hz Bild entgegen...
Das kann nicht gut fürs Auge/Gehirn sein und Spaß macht das bestimmt auch nicht...
Also mindestens 120Hz, dann ist das wie als ob du auf einen 60Hz Monitor guckst, aber mit 3D Effekt - schon besser!
Anders geht es natürlich mit der Polarisationstechnik - da reicht ein 60Hz Monitor, allerdings wird dabei dir Auflösung halbiert, weil die Pixel auf beide Augen mit dem gleichen Bild aufgeteilt werden...
Die Technik ist viel schonender für Augen/Gehirn und führt, anders als die Shuttertechnik, nicht zu Kopfschmerzen!

Ich würde mir einen 60Hz mit Polfilter kaufen, da die Brillen rund 1€ das Stück kosten, die Monitore nicht so viel kosten, die halbe Auflösung einem wahrscheinlich egal ist, wegen dem 3D Effekt und die ganze Technik den Augen/Gehirn nicht soviel antut.

[Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr] , weil ich selber noch kein 3D System habe... 

LG
Air


----------



## multimolti (19. September 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Weil man darauf 3D gucken kann.



Dann stell ich meine 1985er 12 Zoll Roehre demnaechst auch bei Ebay rein und vertick die als 3D Monitor... -.-



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> man muss man euch die antworten aus der nase ziehen oder was...
> 
> wie geht denn das?
> 
> ...



Nope, hat er nicht. Dachte ich zuerst auch, habe mich dann aber ueber den Preis gewundert, bei der offiziellen Website vorbeigeschaut, gesehen dass es nur 60Hz sind, mich bei GH beschwert, und wie du sehen kannst wurde das jetzt auch schon aus der Beschreibung rausgenommen.



Airboume schrieb:


> Auf einem 60Hz Monitor kann man 3D gucken, auch mittels Shuttertechnik, aber dann wird jedes Auge mit nur 30Hz angesteuert - soll heißen du hast zwar den 3D Effekt, aber du schaust einem 30Hz Bild entgegen...
> Das kann nicht gut fürs Auge/Gehirn sein und Spaß macht das bestimmt auch nicht...
> Also mindestens 120Hz, dann ist das wie als ob du auf einen 60Hz Monitor guckst, aber mit 3D Effekt - schon besser!
> Anders geht es natürlich mit der Polarisationstechnik - da reicht ein 60Hz Monitor, allerdings wird dabei dir Auflösung halbiert, weil die Pixel auf beide Augen mit dem gleichen Bild aufgeteilt werden...
> ...


 
Hmm ok, das klingt mal interessant.... die Halbe Aufloesung, also 540px, sind echt nicht viel, selsbt mein Netbook hat mehr, und das bei dem winzigen 9" Display... bevor ich sowas kaufe wuerde ich die Technik auf jeden Fall mal testen wollen, wuesste aber nicht wo das geht (haben Media Markt oder Saturn solche Geraete da?)


----------



## Airboume (19. September 2011)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hmm ok, das klingt mal interessant.... die Halbe Aufloesung, also 540px, sind echt nicht viel, selsbt mein Netbook hat mehr, und das bei dem winzigen 9" Display... bevor ich sowas kaufe wuerde ich die Technik auf jeden Fall mal testen wollen, wuesste aber nicht wo das geht (haben Media Markt oder Saturn solche Geraete da?)


 Einfach mal nachgucken 
Unser Blödiamarkt hat zumindest polfiler+shutter fernseher da stehen zum selbstausprobieren...
bei pc monitoren, einfach mal nachfragen, schätze die werden dir dann weiterhelfen, ansonsten:


----------



## multimolti (20. September 2011)

Airboume schrieb:


> Einfach mal nachgucken
> Unser Blödiamarkt hat zumindest polfiler+shutter fernseher da stehen zum selbstausprobieren...
> bei pc monitoren, einfach mal nachfragen, schätze die werden dir dann weiterhelfen, ansonsten:


 
Ich glaube kaum, dass eine von den "Fachkraeften" dort auch nur das Wort Polfilter kennt -.-


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

> Die Technik ist viel schonender für Augen/Gehirn und führt, anders als die Shuttertechnik, nicht zu Kopfschmerzen!


Man sollte vielleicht dazu sagen, das Shutterbrillen nicht bei jedem Menschen zu Kopfschmerzen führen.  



> ist da der effekt nicht schlechter?


Das empfindet jeder anders. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung das bei Shutterbrillen der 3D-Effekt besser rüber kommt. Avatar war hier das beste Beispiel!  Die Pol-Brillen haben mich in Sachen 3D (Kino) bis jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen.


----------

